# A pronúncia de “el-rei”



## meencantesp

“El-rei” pode ser encontrado em vários textos históricos. Um dos nomes que se dava ao Rio Grande do Sul, no período colonial, era “capitania d’El-Rei”. Creio ser correto pressupor que havia então o uso do artigo “el” (ainda encontrado no castelhano) no português daquela época, ou seja, o nome seria como que “capitania do Rei”.

A minha pergunta é sobre a pronúncia de “el-rei”. No espanhol, o artigo é pronunciado com a letra é fechada. Parece mais razoável que também assim seja em português, mas não tenho certeza disso, já que, na nossa língua, a letra é pode ter uma pronúncia aberta além daquela fechada. Creio também que o fato de naquela época a letra ele ainda não ser transformada em u talvez pudesse criar uma percepção diferente da pronúncia (agora, com o é fechado, a pronúncia seria “deu-rei”; com ele aberto, “déu-rei”).


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, esse '_e_' é aberto. '_El-Rei_' era a forma usada por terceiros para se referirem ao rei ou a fórmula que ele usava para assinar os documentos oficiais, semelhante ao actual '_O Presidente da República_', com a diferença de que este faz seguir a assinatura ao título, enquanto os documentos reais eram apenas assinados com '_El-Rei_', sem mais. Creio que, já há vários séculos, e, portanto, também no período colonial referido, é a única ocorrência do artigo '_el_' em português.


----------



## gato radioso

Eu sempre achei estranho esse "el" quando lia um romance ou similar. Julguei que devia ser uma forma arcaica, talvez vinda da Idade Média, e que teria ficado, por assim dizer, "fossilizada".
E tenho uma dúvida para os nativos: se fosse rainha e não rei, qual seria a forma?


----------



## meencantesp

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, esse '_e_' é aberto. '_El-Rei_' era a forma usada por terceiros para se referirem ao rei ou a fórmula que ele usava para assinar os documentos oficiais, semelhante ao actual '_O Presidente da República_', com a diferença de que este faz seguir a assinatura ao título, enquanto os documentos reais eram apenas assinados com '_El-Rei_', sem mais. Creio que, já há vários séculos, e, portanto, também no período colonial referido, é a única ocorrência do artigo '_el_' em português.



Interessantes informações. Obrigado.



gato radioso said:


> Eu sempre achei estranho esse "el" quando lia um romance ou similar. Julguei que devia ser uma forma arcaica, talvez vinda da Idade Média, e que teria ficado, por assim dizer, "fossilizada".
> E tenho uma dúvida para os nativos: se fosse rainha e não rei, qual seria a forma?



Boa pergunta. Em analogia, “la-rainha”… Tenho quase certeza de que isso não existe.


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil temos, segundo a wikipedia, três cidades que no passado já se chamaram "Vila Nova da Rainha". De duas delas diz a mesma fonte que foram batizadas em homenagem a d. Maria I, rainha de Portugal e, na altura das nomeações (final do século XVIII), provavelmente do Reino Unido de Portugal, Brasil e Algarves. Da terceira nada diz. Em Portugal temos duas cidades chamadas "Vila Nova da Rainha".
De topônimos atuais com esse nome no Brasil nada me ocorre, a não ser a fonte "Talavera de la Reina" no centro de Porto Alegre. Mas essa, consta que teria sido presenteada à municipalidade pela colônia Espanhola, daí o nome.


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> E tenho uma dúvida para os nativos: se fosse rainha e não rei, qual seria a forma?


Não saberia dizer porque desconheço a história Real completa, mas eu chutaria que talvez fosse Ela-Rainha. "el" era também pronome do nominativo, concorrendo por vezes com "ele" (mais sobre isso a frente) depois virou _êle_ e depois _ele_. Como o Carfer já disse, o uso se dava apenas nesse contexto real. Os artigos portugueses historicamente só perderam o <L>: eram lo, la, los, las. As formas tônicas é que variaram muito: ao lado dos pronomes pessoais ele, mim, migo, tigo, sigo e do reflexo se, ocorriam as formas *el*, mi, mego, tego, sego, xe ou xi; o pronome complemento indireto tinha a forma lhi, lhis. A pronúncia, de todo o modo, era aberta e até hoje tende a ser, mesmo quando brasileiros falam espanhol. Há São João Del Rei em MG, que eu pronuncio com e aberto, mas entendo que possa ser normalmente fechado por se encontrar em posição átona e sofrer neutralização — como é comum no português do Brasil. Que me dizem, @machadinho e @Vanda?
De todo o modo, ainda que o "el" de "El-Rei" se tratasse dum artigo, eu ainda iria ao encontro da sua opinião e diria se tratar antes de expressão cristalizada, por algum motivo.


----------



## Guigo

O mais incrível é que o nome oficial da cidade é _São João del-Rei_.
Prefeitura Municipal de São João del-Rei

Havia também, nas Minas Gerais, a cidade de _São José del Rei_, terra natal do meu avatar, nome depois mudado, muito justamente para _Tiradentes_.
Portal Tiradentes


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Que me dizem, @machadinho e @Vanda?


Dizemos aberto: São João "déu" Rei. Aliás, a própria Belo Horizonte chamava-se Curral del Rei, também aberto, antes de desbancar Ouro Preto e se tornar a capital das Gerais. A serra que se vê ao fundo da cidade ainda guarda esse nome, com a mesma pronúncia: Serra do Curral "déu" Rei.

Talvez não tenha a ver com o rei de Portugal, mas com um certo Francisco Homem Del Rey (aqui e aqui). Não sei. É um debate.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também são conheço a prolação aberta.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Eu sempre achei estranho esse "el" quando lia um romance ou similar. Julguei que devia ser uma forma arcaica, talvez vinda da Idade Média, e que teria ficado, por assim dizer, "fossilizada".
> E tenho uma dúvida para os nativos: se fosse rainha e não rei, qual seria a forma?



Quando promulgavam as leis, simplesmente '_Rainha_', sem artigo. 
Exemplo: 
_Dado no Palácio de Nossa Senhora da Ajuda, em cinco de janeiro de mil setecentos oitenta e cinco._​
_Rainha'_​Quase estou certo de que levava artigo, '_a Rainha_', na outra situação em que no masculino se usava '_El-Rey/Rei_', ou seja, a da referência por terceiros à pessoa do monarca.
Desconheço a origem de '_El-Rey_'. Não sei se houve tempo em que o artigo definido tivesse a forma '_el_', mas, tanto quanto me lembro, a forma intermédia entre o latim '_illum_' e o português _'o_', foi '_lo_' e não '_el_'. No galaico-português e no galego, o artigo definido é também '_o_'. É possível que tenha sido importado do castelhano, mas apenas para uso protocolar e exclusivamente em relação à pessoa do rei, uma vez que não ocorre em mais nenhuma circunstância. A influência castelhana na corte portuguesa foi sempre grande, dadas as inúmeras ligações familiares (no século XVI, no auge da expansão portuguesa, a corte era bilingue), a ponto de quase se poder falar de uma só família real. Fernão Lopes já usava esse termo, portanto deve vir muito lá de trás. Em todo o caso, essa é matéria para especialistas. Julgo que o Ciberdúvidas trata desse assunto, mas continuo com o acesso bloqueado a partir de um IP local, francês (ou mesmo inglês, via VPN).


----------



## Dymn

guihenning said:


> A pronúncia, de todo o modo, era aberta e até hoje tende a ser, mesmo quando brasileiros falam espanhol.


Interessante. Os lusófonos que falam espanhol acham os _e_ e _o_ mais próximos das vogais abertas portugueses do que as fechadas, ou é influência da ortografia?


----------



## guihenning

Eu sempre achei as vogais espanholas mais parecidas com as vogais fechadas  portuguesas do que com aquelas abertas.


----------



## pfaa09

meencantesp said:


> No espanhol, o artigo é pronunciado com a letra é fechada.


Mas onde é que ouviu esse [e] fechado?


----------



## Vanda

"déu" Rei, como disse machadinho.


----------



## meencantesp

pfaa09 said:


> Mas onde é que ouviu esse [e] fechado?



Dos hispanofalantes em geral. Tome-se a palavra “comércio” como exemplo. Em espanhol, é “comercio”. Caso pronunciássemos essa palavra como no espanhol, a grafia, em português, seria “comêrcio”, isto é, com o é fechado. A ortografia deve ter alguma influência nisso para os que não conhecem bem o castelhano, já que, lendo um acento agudo (uma “tilde”), pensando no português, o leitor lusofalante já abre a vogal (por exemplo em “académico”). Vale dizer que o é aberto parece ser até uma representação estereotipada dos brasileiros falando espanhol.

Enfim, nunca me pareceu algo que desse margem a discussões. Agora, acho que, nos estudos mais aprofundados sobre os sons das línguas, “é fechado” e “é aberto” devem ser termos bem simplistas.


----------



## gato radioso

É curioso, mas quando eu estava a estudiar a ortografía portuguesa, poucas vezes tinha problemas com os "ê" e os "é" nem os ´"â" e os "á" para escrever correctamente, embora fosse uma palavra pouco comum ou que ouvia pela primeira vez.
Mais dificultade era para mim, no entanto, fazer correctamente a distinção de palavras escritas com "ss" ou "ç", se eram palabras "novas". A solução que achei foi ler muito -jornais ou romances- até ficar familiarizado pelo menos com as palavras mais frequentes.


----------



## guihenning

As vogais do espanhol são fechadas, mas mais abertas (altas) que as vogais fechadas portuguesas.


----------



## Alecm

guihenning said:


> As vogais do espanhol são fechadas, mas mais abertas (altas) que as vogais fechadas portuguesas.


Exatamente.

Um bom exemplo é a pronúncia da palavra café em espanhol. 

Não é aberta como café do português, mas também não é tão fechada como se fosse escrito "cafê" em português. É como se fosse uma forma intermediária entre as duas pronúncias.


----------

